# Betta drawings I did freehand!



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

So I've done two so far. I was just bored and happened to have some art folders. The first one is a male Halfmoon, the second one is a male Crowntail. The Crowntail took a little bit longer (thirty minutesish) because I drew each ray individually. Here they are  Opinions?


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

The second picture isn't as nice looking, I was taking the picture in different lighting


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I would really like some opinions, I'm trying to improve my drawings


----------

